# 64 GTO 4 SPEED DRIVE LINE



## wyldthng (Nov 26, 2019)

I need a drive line for my 64 goat. She had a turbo 400 when I bought her and PHS HISTORY and original window sticker informs she was a 4 speed when new... I am installing a t 10 four speed and wonder if anyone knows the size to make the drive line... I can find not info on line..... I have lots of parts to sell from the automatic set up.... fresh build tranny with shift kit.. shifter,,, powder coated drive line and an original console... thanks Dan


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

t-10 ..... depends on the year and the yoke length your using
depends on the type of differential your using also

buy a new correct yoke some t-10s use the th 400 yoke
measure from the bellhousing to block surface to the seal on the 4 speed
do the same on th400
subtract one from the other


----------

